# Minority



## t_samford (Nov 11, 2008)

If we continue letting in illegal aliens then us the Americans will slowly become the minority in our own nation. Any thoughts?


----------



## editec (Nov 11, 2008)

Two ways to solve that.

Either stop them from coming in or make them all Americans.

Then Americans will still be in the majority.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2008)

t_samford said:


> If we continue letting in illegal aliens then us the Americans will slowly become the minority in our own nation. Any thoughts?



Especially given that these new immigrants, both legal and illegal, in many cases are teaching their children to be loyal to their home country, not this one.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

you mean like the irish who raised money for the ira...or perhaps the jews who sent money during the 6 days war...where do you want to start...we survived the irish we can survive anything.  so tell me ..where do you start..eliminating those loyal to the old country.  shall we do away with octoberfests?


----------



## Skeptik (Nov 11, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> you mean like the irish who raised money for the ira...or perhaps the jews who sent money during the 6 days war...where do you want to start...we survived the irish we can survive anything.  so tell me ..where do you start..eliminating those loyal to the old country.  shall we do away with octoberfests?



Absolutely.  And tamales, and lasagna, and chow mien, and Cinco de Mayo, and Saint Patrick's Day, and "_para ingles, oprima el numero dos_".

The only real Americans are the ones who didn't immigrate here, so the solution is to give the country back to the natives.

Yes, kiddies, the above is that nasty old, S word, you know:

sarcasm

Don't take it at face value!


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> you mean like the irish who raised money for the ira...or perhaps the jews who sent money during the 6 days war...where do you want to start...we survived the irish we can survive anything.  so tell me ..where do you start..eliminating those loyal to the old country.  shall we do away with octoberfests?



I'd settle for doing away with the students that took down the American flag and flew the Mexican flag at their school with the American flag upside down.  I'd settle for doing away with the people the took down the American flag at the post office in California and put up a Mexican flag.  I'd settle for doing away with the Mexicans in Reno that flew the Mexican flag above the American flag.  I'd settle for doing away with everyone in that Texas town that flies the Mexican flag over their city building sans American flag.

Gee, there seems to be a theme here...unintended I assure you.  

My son is autistic.  He's been in special classes all his life.  A young girl has been there with him.  She's also special needs.  Her parents are Korean.  Wouldn't it be nice if we could get together, but they have their own community.  I tried, I really did.  I offered to drive her home from Special Olympics bowling so she could go.  They agreed.  I offered to take her home from Special Olympics track so she could go and babysit her, free of charge so that they could pick her up when they got off work and they did agree again.  Her father runs a Korean radio station, I have no idea what her mother does, she doesn't speak English.  Have they ONCE offered to do anything for my son?  Nope.  I really would have liked to be friends, I wanted their daughter to go to the regional olympics and state olympics with my son but her father said they have their own things like that among their own people.  IMO, these people aren't Americans, they are Korean and they are turning our country into theirs.  I don't understand it, if they wanted to be in Korea, why didn't they stay there?

Yes, their daughter is in his transition class.  Once that's over, my son will never see her again.  I find that sad since they grew up together.  You had to see them together, holding hands, and even though neither of them talks, you know they were communicating.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> Absolutely.  And tamales, and lasagna, and chow mien, and Cinco de Mayo, and Saint Patrick's Day, and "_para ingles, oprima el numero dos_".
> 
> The only real Americans are the ones who didn't immigrate here, so the solution is to give the country back to the natives.
> 
> ...



Nice try but the so called "native americans" are also immigrants.  They didn't evolve here, they came across the land bridge.  Granted, they got here first, maybe.  There is that Kennewick Man ....

Kennewick Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Unexpected test results showed that the remains were approximately *9,300 years old*, rather than from the nineteenth century, as had originally been assumed.[5] After collecting all the bone pieces, Chatters concluded the subject was a *Caucasoid* male about 68 inches (173 cm) tall who died in his mid fifties.[5]


----------



## Skeptik (Nov 11, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> Nice try but the so called "native americans" are also immigrants.  They didn't evolve here, they came across the land bridge.  Granted, they got here first, maybe.  There is that Kennewick Man ....
> 
> Kennewick Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Since archeologists tell us that the human race originated in Africa, I suppose we're all Africans.  Maybe we'd be better off to simply consider ourselves to be of the human race, rather than dividing ourselves up into so many different tribes.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 11, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> Since archeologists tell us that the human race originated in Africa, I suppose we're all Africans.  Maybe we'd be better off to simply consider ourselves to be of the human race, rather than dividing ourselves up into so many different tribes.






What a "stunning" news item.
Add that to our ancestors Adam and Eve being kicked out of Eden and you really got a story.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 11, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> Since archeologists tell us that the human race originated in Africa, I suppose we're all Africans.  Maybe we'd be better off to simply consider ourselves to be of the human race, rather than dividing ourselves up into so many different tribes.



I'm all in favor of that.


----------



## Skeptik (Nov 11, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> What a "stunning" news item.
> Add that to our ancestors Adam and Eve being kicked out of Eden and you really got a story.



?? I  think the Adam and Eve story and the idea that the human race originated in Africa are two different things.  One is a creation myth, based on a literal interpretation of the Bible.  The other is a scientific theory, based on research, observation, and logic.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 11, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> ?? I  think the Adam and Eve story and the idea that the human race originated in Africa are two different things.  One is a creation myth, based on a literal interpretation of the Bible.  The other is a scientific theory, based on research, observation, and logic.



Can you say....SARCASM?


----------



## t_samford (Nov 12, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> Especially given that these new immigrants, both legal and illegal, in many cases are teaching their children to be loyal to their home country, not this one.



If they like Mexico sooo much then i say we make them go back because if you are going to live in this country i better not find you flying a different flag other than the US flag!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

yall are real protective of them american flags that are made in china....


----------



## t_samford (Nov 12, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> yall are real protective of them american flags that are made in china....



If you stop and think of what an american flag represents then you would feel this way too.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Nov 12, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> Since archeologists tell us that the human race originated in Africa, I suppose we're all Africans.  Maybe we'd be better off to simply consider ourselves to be of the human race, rather than dividing ourselves up into so many different tribes.



What a thought!


----------



## editec (Nov 12, 2008)

What do American Flags (made in China) represent to you, t Samford?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

o i know all too well what a flag made in china represents....patrioteers....


----------



## t_samford (Nov 12, 2008)

editec said:


> What do American Flags (made in China) represent to you, t Samford?



They represent freedom and what soldiers have fought and died for. The represent the free world.


----------



## Skeptik (Nov 12, 2008)

t_samford said:


> They represent freedom and what soldiers have fought and died for. The represent the free world.



Yes, they do, and American manufacturing having left the country, mostly to go to China instead.  You might argue that it is a good thing that so much of what we use comes from China, but no one can deny what has happened.  Almost everything of quality once bore the label "Made in USA", and a lot of it bore the union label also.  

BTW, who says that immigrants (meaning people who came here legally) aren't loyal to  the USA?  I think that is a real insult to people who left their homeland to cast their lot with us, don't you?


----------



## Gunny (Nov 12, 2008)

t_samford said:


> If we continue letting in illegal aliens then us the Americans will slowly become the minority in our own nation. Any thoughts?



Quit letting in illegal aliens and deport the ones already here when caught?  

Oh, but THAT would be enforcing CURRENT laws, wouldn't it?


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 12, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Quit letting in illegal aliens and deport the ones already here when caught?
> 
> Oh, but THAT would be enforcing CURRENT laws, wouldn't it?



NO one lets them in, they usually sneak in, or overstay their legal work visas.   It just doesn't happen.  The ones caught are deported.  

The problem can be solved by reducing companies incentives for hiring them.  Increase those in positions of ie; police, doctors, teachers..etc.  expanded authority to report suspected illegal aliens to ICE.  

I don't see this happening until we solve our first problem...getting rid of incentives.  Those same hospitals treating illegal aliens with medical care, often free....are the same hospitals hiring illegal aliens as orderlies and nurses.  The same goes for education...as we provide free of charge, an education to illegal aliens, school districts hire illegals as janitors, landscapers, dishwashers, food handlers...etc.  

The entire top of the system has to change, or nothing will change.  Minutemen can waste their time all day at the border, but nothing will stop "cheap labor.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> NO one lets them in, they usually sneak in, or overstay their legal work visas.   It just doesn't happen.  The ones caught are deported.
> 
> The problem can be solved by reducing companies incentives for hiring them.  Increase those in positions of ie; police, doctors, teachers..etc.  expanded authority to report suspected illegal aliens to ICE.
> 
> ...




the majority of illegals...regardless of country of origin simply fly into the country and overstay their visas....when you look for border control...on the mexican us border you are looking at the least method used to get in the us....the laws are on the books as gunny said...just not enforced..we dont need more laws...we just need to enforce the ones we have


----------



## editec (Nov 13, 2008)

t_samford said:


> They represent freedom and what soldiers have fought and died for. The represent the free world.


 
You think those soldiers died for the right of grasping merchants to sell American flags made by Chinese communist slaves, do you?

Interesting intpretation of what we vets were serving for.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 13, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> the majority of illegals...regardless of country of origin simply fly into the country and overstay their visas....when you look for border control...on the mexican us border you are looking at the least method used to get in the us....the laws are on the books as gunny said...just not enforced..we dont need more laws...we just need to enforce the ones we have



Strollingbones, yes laws are on the books and THEY are enforced.  When a plane full of foreigners arrive with work visas, it is very hard to round them up, once they have left their jobs..and filter into the "real" world.  When caught through the legal process...they are definitely deported.  The problem lies in "legal" ways to catch them.  A police officer has no right to walk up to you and ask for your proof of citizenship.  It gets sticky...  

Perhaps our laws should be changed or added to ....or strengthened so a police officer does have the right to walk up to you, stop you as you are driving and demand you prove you are an American.  A driver's license proves nothing.


----------



## t_samford (Nov 13, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> the majority of illegals...regardless of country of origin simply fly into the country and overstay their visas....when you look for border control...on the mexican us border you are looking at the least method used to get in the us....the laws are on the books as gunny said...just not enforced..we dont need more laws...we just need to enforce the ones we have



I never said we needed new laws i'm just saying i hope obama does more about the illegal aliens than GW did.


----------



## Skeptik (Nov 13, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> Strollingbones, yes laws are on the books and THEY are enforced.  When a plane full of foreigners arrive with work visas, it is very hard to round them up, once they have left their jobs..and filter into the "real" world.  When caught through the legal process...they are definitely deported.  The problem lies in "legal" ways to catch them.  A police officer has no right to walk up to you and ask for your proof of citizenship.  It gets sticky...
> 
> Perhaps our laws should be changed or added to ....or strengthened so a police officer does have the right to walk up to you, stop you as you are driving and demand you prove you are an American.  A driver's license proves nothing.



There is one little roadblock to that idea:



> Article the sixth [Amendment IV]
> 
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 13, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> There is one little roadblock to that idea:



Exactly what I meant when I wrote this:  Referring to the 6th Amendment..

_The problem lies in "legal" ways to catch them. A police officer has no right to walk up to you and ask for your proof of citizenship. It gets sticky... _


----------



## Skeptik (Nov 13, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> Exactly what I meant when I wrote this:  Referring to the 6th Amendment..
> 
> _The problem lies in "legal" ways to catch them. A police officer has no right to walk up to you and ask for your proof of citizenship. It gets sticky... _



Yes, it gets very sticky.  Personally, I'd rather have illegals and the Bill of Rights, than neither one.  I hope that at least a majority of my countrymen would agree with that, but I'm not so sure.  I wonder sometimes whether, if we had to vote on the first ten amendments today, it would even pass.

But, there are other ways to minimize illegal immigration.  Asking for proof of legal status in order to work here might be a good first step, for example.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

t_samford said:


> I never said we needed new laws i'm just saying i hope obama does more about the illegal aliens than GW did.



and i never said you did...so drop the fucking cuckoo shit 

i said we needed to enforce the laws on the book what is wrong with that?

i am still waiting for you to prove me wrong about you being an idiot....


----------



## t_samford (Nov 14, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> and i never said you did...so drop the fucking cuckoo shit
> 
> i said we needed to enforce the laws on the book what is wrong with that?
> 
> i am still waiting for you to prove me wrong about you being an idiot....


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> Yes, it gets very sticky.  Personally, I'd rather have illegals and the Bill of Rights, than neither one.  I hope that at least a majority of my countrymen would agree with that, but I'm not so sure.  I wonder sometimes whether, if we had to vote on the first ten amendments today, it would even pass.
> 
> But, there are other ways to minimize illegal immigration.  Asking for proof of legal status in order to work here might be a good first step, for example.



I agree!  Those that want to "round em up" ...so to speak, have given very little thought to their own civil rights being stomped upon.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> I agree!  Those that want to "round em up" ...so to speak, have given very little thought to their own civil rights being stomped upon.



I think there is a big difference between "rounding them up" and deporting them when caught.  I see no reason why cops can't ask for a green card when they stop someone for some other reason.  I think when they check into our hospitals, they should be given emergency care only and then be shipped back across the border.  I think when they come in to get welfare for their children, they should be able to ask for a green card and if they don't have it, deport them AND their children.

I also think we need to put those who hire them in jail.


----------



## Sovereignty (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> I agree!  Those that want to "round em up" ...so to speak, have given very little thought to their own civil rights being stomped upon.



Billie-e-e-e, I mean Grismonda, Chocobraun...

LEGAL American citizens have little to worry about they won't be deported.  Deporting illegal aliens would be to their advantage!  No civil rights would be stomped on not even for illegal aliens since they have NONE!  Other than to be deported humanely!


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> I think there is a big difference between "rounding them up" and deporting them when caught.  I see no reason why cops can't ask for a green card when they stop someone for some other reason. ....




They are deported when caught residing in the USA illegally.

It is not mandatory one has to carry id (except when driving)..so if a cop stops a person, such as yourself, and you don't have your DL with you, he only has the right to ask who you are, etc.  I doubt you would appreciate being sent to jail, because you did not carry an id that day.  

Ok..back to the regular programming folks!


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> They are deported when caught residing in the USA illegally.
> 
> It is not mandatory one has to carry id (except when driving)..so if a cop stops a person, such as yourself, and you don't have your DL with you, he only has the right to ask who you are, etc.  I doubt you would appreciate being sent to jail, because you did not carry an id that day.
> 
> Ok..back to the regular programming folks!



Actually, you are given 24 hours to produce that ID.  I have no problems with giving them 24 hours to prove they are here legally.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

t_samford said:


>



seems debate is beyond you.


----------



## Sovereignty (Nov 14, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> seems debate is beyond you.



Hey Rolling Stoner,

How did you get from being the most hated person on the board with all your RED dises, too being the most loved person on the board in ONE WEEK???  Gremlin Administrators?


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> Actually, you are given 24 hours to produce that ID.  I have no problems with giving them 24 hours to prove they are here legally.



Neither do I, and neither do the police...  Are you suggesting the police do not do their work?  You know this how?


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> Neither do I, and neither do the police...  Are you suggesting the police do not do their work?  You know this how?



Seattle has a policy of not asking for immigration status.  It was put in place years ago by the mayor.  Many, many other cities have the same sanctuary policies.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

So, tell us Sheila, how often does a cop stop you?  Everyday?  Once a week?...once a month?  When you commit robberie, murder?  

Cops have  to have a reason, a really, really good reason to stop you and bother you... 

Personally, I am happy to live in the USA, where the cops stay out of my face, unless I provoke them...  I certainly don't want to be asked several times a day by the police to show my ID!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

Sovereignty said:


> Hey Rolling Stoner,
> 
> How did you get from being the most hated person on the board with all your RED dises, too being the most loved person on the board in ONE WEEK???  Gremlin Administrators?



i had no clue this was posted here too.  he posted this trash on another thread too.  i reported it for abuse....cause its a flat out lie.  I also reported it to gunny who dealt with it on the other thread.  sorry to whine..but i just hate a flat out liar.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> So, tell us Sheila, how often does a cop stop you?  Everyday?  Once a week?...once a month?  When you commit robberie, murder?
> 
> Cops have  to have a reason, a really, really good reason to stop you and bother you...
> 
> Personally, I am happy to live in the USA, where the cops stay out of my face, unless I provoke them...  I certainly don't want to be asked several times a day by the police to show my ID!



The point is...that when they ARE stopped by the cops, they should be arrested if they can't show proof of residency and deported if they can't provide it within a 24 hour period.  The point is that when illegals do go into the hospital, they be given emergency care only and then immediately shipped home.  The point is, they have no right to be here, so when we catch them, they should be sent home, not give a repreve because someone feels sorry for them. 

I have many friends and relatives that all came here legally.  I've had friends who've been denied entry to this country and didn't force their way in, why on earth should illegals have more rights than my friends and family?

BTW, simple solution to the anchor baby problem...if an illegal has a child in an American hospital and tries to claim the child is an American fine, give the child up for adoption into a loving american home and send the illegal, who commited a crime and obviously isn't a good parents, back where she belongs.

We'd only have to do that one, maybe twice and the whole idea of anchor babies would stop.

BTW, why do we call them anchor babies, but military brats?  Why do we give more respect to children born to criminals than to the children born to our service men and women?


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> The point is...that when they ARE stopped by the cops, they should be arrested if they can't show proof of residency.....



and blah, blah, blah, blah...  So I'm correct in assuming, one day you forget your handbag as you ride with a friend to the beach.  A cop sees your friend parking wrong, has every right to ask you for ID, you give him a big sob story how you forgot your ID...   ....he doesn't feel sorry for ya, because you might be "illegal" (lol!)  ...he handcuffs ya, and throws your arse in jail!

YOU deserved it!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

national id?  i am torn here on this...i always have an id on me....that could be cause i was raised on a military base...and like mrs sheila...was subject to search at any time..
you didnt go anywhere without that military id...with that said...even on base...i was only picked up one time..for curfew violations...o hell and i forgot i ran outta gas on payday night about midnight near smokebomb hill on bragg...got a trip to provost for that one...but i digress...i think britian now has a national id card....they now do eye scans and facials scans ..i wonder what is next on the horizan...i can see a form of id..that we wont even have a clue they are using...as the population of this earth...becomes too much to handle...they will begin to treat people like we treat cattle....i wonder what the futurist ear tag will be?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> national id?  i am torn here on this...i always have an id on me....that could be cause i was raised on a military base...and like mrs sheila...was subject to search at any time..
> you didnt go anywhere without that military id...with that said...even on base...i was only picked up one time..for curfew violations...o hell and i forgot i ran outta gas on payday night about midnight near smokebomb hill on bragg...got a trip to provost for that one...but i digress...i think britian now has a national id card....they now do eye scans and facials scans ..i wonder what is next on the horizan...i can see a form of id..that we wont even have a clue they are using...as the population of this earth...becomes too much to handle...they will begin to treat people like we treat cattle....i wonder what the futurist ear tag will be?



Prolly the same one that we will have all our electronic funds on.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 14, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> national id?  i am torn here on this...i always have an id on me....that could be cause i was raised on a military base...and like mrs sheila...was subject to search at any time..
> you didnt go anywhere without that military id...with that said...even on base...i was only picked up one time..for curfew violations...o hell and i forgot i ran outta gas on payday night about midnight near smokebomb hill on bragg...got a trip to provost for that one...but i digress...i think britian now has a national id card....they now do eye scans and facials scans ..i wonder what is next on the horizan...i can see a form of id..that we wont even have a clue they are using...as the population of this earth...becomes too much to handle...they will begin to treat people like we treat cattle....i wonder what the futurist ear tag will be?






I am all for a national ID. We Americans have to produce an ID to buy beer, to board an airplane, to cash a check, to vote (well some of us) to do just about anything. To think we would let 30 million people wander around our country and consider it an invasion of privacy to ask for their ID is downright making me pee my pants with laughter.. jesus.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> national id?  i am torn here on this...i always have an id on me....that could be cause i was raised on a military base...and like mrs sheila...was subject to search at any time..
> you didnt go anywhere without that military id...with that said...even on base...i was only picked up one time..for curfew violations...o hell and i forgot i ran outta gas on payday night about midnight near smokebomb hill on bragg...got a trip to provost for that one...but i digress...i think britian now has a national id card....they now do eye scans and facials scans ..i wonder what is next on the horizan...i can see a form of id..that we wont even have a clue they are using...as the population of this earth...becomes too much to handle...they will begin to treat people like we treat cattle....i wonder what the futurist ear tag will be?



Strolling, as a civilian you would hate it, if you by chance you didn't have an id on you...say if you went jogging one day....and for some reason a cop had reason to stop you, ....for instance if you were jay walking.  Wouldn't you be pissed as hell, if he threw you in the can?  

Sheila's assertions are absurd!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

BTW, why do we call them anchor babies, but military brats? Why do we give more respect to children born to criminals than to the children born to our service men and women?

o please....this is a total stretch....most military brats are busy living up to that title...or at least we were...we raised hell and if we were in civilian schools ..well you know how that went...smart teachers on base...were the ones that called roll the first day and called out your fathers work phone number after your name.......civilians teachers didnt have a clue how to handle us...we were well traveled and more indep..than most kids our ages...and mean...so lets not be trashing the military brats and pretending its a major insult...i cannot count the times..the simple words military brat would bind a room of strangers....


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I am all for a national ID. We Americans have to produce an ID to buy beer, to board an airplane, to cash a check, to vote (well some of us) to do just about anything. To think we would let 30 million people wander around our country and consider it an invasion of privacy to ask for their ID is downright making me pee my pants with laughter.. jesus.



I'm for "states" rights....  You have an ID given to you by your state.  A national ID would be redundant...with the exception of requiring everyone to possess a passport. (which wouldn't happen)


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Prolly the same one that we will have all our electronic funds on.



...and the same one with a "chip" inserted that picks up repeater posts along freeways...  Big Brother knows where you are, and it has NOTHING to do with illegal aliens....


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> I'm for "states" rights....  You have an ID given to you by your state.  A national ID would be redundant...with the exception of requiring everyone to possess a passport. (which wouldn't happen)






This would work if you never left the borders of yer state and entered my state.. I guess.


by the way,, do you like Mexico's immigration laws?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> ...and the same one with a "chip" inserted that picks up repeater posts along freeways...  Big Brother knows where you are, and it has NOTHING to do with illegal aliens....



uh------------no--I was really talking about electronic money card


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> This would work if you never left the borders of yer state and entered my state.. I guess.
> 
> 
> by the way,, do you like Mexico's immigration laws?



UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!  Define state?  lol!


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> uh------------no--I was really talking about electronic money card



lol!  I know...  I was only adding to your electronic money.  Boy that ID will carry a lot of information, won't it?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> lol!  I know...  I was only adding to your electronic money.  Boy that ID will carry a lot of information, won't it?



I'll make you a fake one for a thousand international units.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> Strolling, as a civilian you would hate it, if you by chance you didn't have an id on you...say if you went jogging one day....and for some reason a cop had reason to stop you, ....for instance if you were jay walking.  Wouldn't you be pissed as hell, if he threw you in the can?
> 
> Sheila's assertions are absurd!



lol@me going jogging....

seriously ...i guess what you are is determined by your childhood...i always have an id when i leave the house.  i carry....3 dl's...i keep the expired ones...just in case i lose the current one...you can always slip an id somewhere...sock, bra etc...but yes i would be upset if a copper jailed me wrongly but that is what civil courts are for.

another consideration ....  i am white...it is very different for people of color....a friend of mine who is mixed....is always haressed by the cops...they will ask her first thing..if she speaks english...she will simply nod...that goes all over the cops...she is an american and always has been...she gets pulled often...its a totally different view from the browner eyes.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 14, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!  Define state?  lol!








why is it no one will tell me if they like Mexico's immigration laws? She wondered.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> why is it no one will tell me if they like Mexico's immigration laws? She wondered.



lol sorry ... they are much stricter than ours..if that is the point you are trying to make


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

o and i have been a civilian since i was 18....that would be..37 years


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 14, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> lol sorry ... they are much stricter than ours..if that is the point you are trying to make



Frankly, I don't care about Mexico's immigration laws...  If they are stricter, then they are stricter.  This has nothing to do with illegal aliens in the USA.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 15, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> and blah, blah, blah, blah...  So I'm correct in assuming, one day you forget your handbag as you ride with a friend to the beach.  A cop sees your friend parking wrong, has every right to ask you for ID, you give him a big sob story how you forgot your ID...   ....he doesn't feel sorry for ya, because you might be "illegal" (lol!)  ...he handcuffs ya, and throws your arse in jail!
> 
> YOU deserved it!



If some stupid cop thought I was here illegally, yup.  I would rather do that than allow these illegals to roam free, stealing our jobs,keeping our wages low and stealing our ss#s.  And I would make my call and my family would show up with my id.  Hey, I'd even have fun and get a full tour of the police station while I was there.  Of course, I've already had a full tour when I was a cubscout leader and as my best friend's husband is an ex-cop I already know a lot of the cops, so I doubt I'd be there very long.  OH, and my fingerprints are already on file as I used to work for the DoD.

Even got pictures of some of my Japanese students in the cop car with cuffs, the Japanese teachers too.  Of course those were with cops in Fife and the Port of Seattle, not our city.

Now, you got a problem with shipping out the illegals that check into our hospitals?  You haven't mentioned that once...nope it's always been the cops stopping people just 'cause they think they are illegal.  

How about the illegals that collect welfare on their kids?  You don't think they should be shipped home either?  Is it too much to ask for prove of residency before giving them TANF?  Subsidized housing?  Food Stamps?


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 15, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> If some stupid cop thought I was here illegally, yup.......



The US Constitution is a wonderful document, but first you have to read it.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 15, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> The US Constitution is a wonderful document, but first you have to read it.



According to Bush it's just a gd piece of paper.  Don't the Obama cares for it either.

So, if they pull you over for speeding, you don't think they have a right to see your proof of residency?  

Still haven't answered the questions about the Hospitals or the welfare offices either.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 15, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> According to Bush it's just a gd piece of paper.  Don't the Obama cares for it either.
> 
> So, if they pull you over for speeding, you don't think they have a right to see your proof of residency?
> 
> Still haven't answered the questions about the Hospitals or the welfare offices either.



When you are pulled over for speeding, you must show a driver's license.  This is all you have to show.  What I think is irrelevant.  I follow that god damn piece of paper...don't you?


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 15, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> When you are pulled over for speeding, you must show a driver's license.  This is all you have to show.  What I think is irrelevant.  I follow that god damn piece of paper...don't you?



the constitution says nothing about not asking for proof of residency when you pull over someone for speeding.  It says nothing about not asking for proof that you are here legally when you try to get TANF, medical care, foodstamps, etc.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 15, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> the constitution says nothing about not asking for proof of residency when you pull over someone for speeding.  It says nothing about not asking for proof that you are here legally when you try to get TANF, medical care, foodstamps, etc.



Sixth amendment.  If you show a driver's license, then the officer of the law has no reason to think you are here illegally.  He will not stomp on your Bill of Rights and he will follow the 6th Amendment.

The US Constitution doesn't detail the duties of the VP of the USA either...but this doesn't mean someone like Sarah Palin can use that as an excuse to self appoint that position to mean ...the VP is "boss of the Senate".


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 15, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> the constitution says nothing about not asking for proof of residency when you pull over someone for speeding.  It says nothing about not asking for proof that you are here legally when you try to get TANF, medical care, foodstamps, etc.



Just go over to Grismonde's house and take anything that will make you happy--heck--live there if you want.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 15, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> Sixth amendment.  If you show a driver's license, then the officer of the law has no reason to think you are here illegally.  He will not stomp on your Bill of Rights and he will follow the 6th Amendment.
> 
> The US Constitution doesn't detail the duties of the VP of the USA either...but this doesn't mean someone like Sarah Palin can use that as an excuse to self appoint that position to mean ...the VP is "boss of the Senate".



In our state, illegal aliens can get driver's licenses.  BTW, you are required to have your green card <now pink> on you at ALL times while in our country.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 15, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Just go over to Grismonde's house and take anything that will make you happy--heck--live there if you want.



Yeah, and if I do her dishes, she can't kick me out, I'm just looking for a job.  I can bring my kids and husband too, after all, we're just looking for a better life.

BTW, I believe Grismonde aka choco and billygoat from aol are also Anita a woman that claims to have been married to a phillapino and now says she's married to an hispanic.  Rumor has it, he's been deported.


----------



## Grismonda (Nov 15, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> Yeah, and if I do her dishes, she can't kick me out, I'm just looking for a job.  I can bring my kids and husband too, after all, we're just looking for a better life.
> 
> BTW, I believe Grismonde aka choco and billygoat from aol are also Anita a woman that claims to have been married to a phillapino and now says she's married to an hispanic.  Rumor has it, he's been deported.



No Anita is Anita, and how dare you expose her identity on a public board..  Rumors are just that rumors.  AND no, Billi is billi and I am me.  MsA is MsA...not me...  Do you have a problem with more than one person disagreeing with your views?

To answer your question, I would not hire you to wash my dishes unless you proved to me you are a US citizen....  Show me an id, DL or passport, and also your SS card.  Then I would be legally allowed to hire you.  That is how it works.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> t_samford said:
> 
> 
> > If we continue letting in illegal aliens then us the Americans will slowly become the minority in our own nation. Any thoughts?
> ...






Not so.


----------

